# Sexing Zebra Danios



## Sowilu

In the picture which one is the female and which one is the male? Don't have any pictures of mine but I would like to compare them with mine.










(Are they just male or just female)


----------



## Guest

some of both. the really fat one that the flash is reflecting off off is deff. a female. the one in the middle is a male. maybe. the bottom one is a female. and i'm not sure about the other one.


----------



## Sowilu

Thanks fishbguy.


----------



## Ice Prince

can you tell us how you know because i dont see any difference between the four of those fish?


----------



## Guest

females asre very plump with eggs. males are very thin cause they don't have eggs in them...lol


----------



## Sowilu

So no male danio will be plump? 

Can he get plump from eating too much?


----------



## Clerk

plumpness is usually an easy way to sex fish, but not 100%.

Zebras are hardy fish, but often come down with dropsy IME. Dropsy will make any fish look plump, regardless of gender ><


----------



## Guest

yes. he can get plump by eating too much but he will lose it as he digests it while a female will constantly be plump. plumpness is the only way that i can sex danios besides some slight color differences.


----------

